# Big bulls in black smith



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Today I went spotting for deer and elk around Hyrum and up black smith fork. Spotted about 250 head of elk with about 25 bulls. Not including spikes and smaller ones we could not see.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> 2 of them would score well over 400 and about 8 of them would be in the high 300's. Now this is just a rough estimate but I bet I am close. I could not believe how many of them were haging around. I got some great pics I will try to post them later.


Wow! cant wait for them pic's!! :shock:

sawsman


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

What are you betting.... I would like to see, because if they are the same bulls I watch I will take you up on that bet. 8) 

Todd


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Blanding_Boy said:


> What are you betting.... I would like to see, because if they are the same bulls I watch I will take you up on that bet. 8)
> 
> Todd


Thats the same thing I was thinking Todd. It will be interesting to see these bulls? :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> What are you betting.... I would like to see, because if they are the same bulls I watch I will take you up on that bet. 8)
> 
> Todd


 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a long drive from Blanding!! :shock: Cant wait to see the pics. Do you need help posting pics?


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Well not all of them were that big the few on the front slope were not as big as the ones we spotted up the canyon. we even did some hiking up the north side of black smith and spotted over the south side that is were we spotted the big ones. And you might be right i could be way off but they were huge and that is just what i would put with them from some of the bull pics i have seen.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thats a long drive from Blanding!! :shock: Cant wait to see the pics. Do you need help posting pics?


'Blanding_Boy is from Blanding, but lives in Logan. :wink: He is also one of the premier big game biology experts in the country, and a VERY good elk guide. FWIW!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

400? Did you hear that pro! Now go igore, get a tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O,- *-HELP!-*


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't get my pics up but i will keep trying. In the mean time here is a pic i received in an email and was told it was of the same bulls. I personally did not take this i was not close enough to get this good of a pic. The guy that told me about them emailed it to me and said they are the same bulls that are up on top of the south ridge of blacksmith.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a long drive from Blanding!! :shock: Cant wait to see the pics. Do you need help posting pics?
> ...


I was playing a little bit. I figured he was up north now. Big bulls for sure. I like this one.
[attachment=0:44s3a4ac]elk%20bulls.jpg[/attachment:44s3a4ac]
You should post your pics now.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't care to argue inches. Those are some beautiful animals! Imagine that, big elk near the Hardware Ranch...who'da thunk it???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> I can't get my pics up but i will keep trying. In the mean time here is a pic i received in an email and was told it was of the same bulls. I personally did not take this i was not close enough to get this good of a pic. The guy that told me about them emailed it to me and said they are the same bulls that are up on top of the south ridge of blacksmith.


What? I got that same pic a couple of years ago.

C'mon boys.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha. I thought the same thing


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHAHA That picture is at LEAST two years old!!! That has been making the email circuit for a while!!! :roll:


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Like i said i got this in an email so it could be old i dont know. Can anyone give me some tips on loading my pics i can't get them on


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> HAHAHA That picture is at LEAST two years old!!! That has been making the email circuit for a while!!! :roll:


I got the same emails or sent them.
http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Hi you guy's I took these shots yes there High fenced bull I take photo for a ranch in Idaho for there advertising needs but they are some good looking bulls.

I've got these picture sent back to me many times saying Utah, Nevada, Texas, and Colorado bulls just so you know thats where there from.

Just so you the first emails said where they were from then they got changed to fit there needs.

[attachment=4:3lpftj37]forum 22005_0110_013407AA.jpg[/attachment:3lpftj37]


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are Canadian bulls behind a high fenced ranch _(O)_ --not even Utah let alone northern Utah. Where are the real pictures.... I don't understand how you can get pictures of an email you received but can't post the ones you took :roll:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not trying to call rockymountainelk a liar or anything, but I have been watching the same couple of groups of elk, and there is no way that those bulls would score that high. There are some decent bulls, but not a total of 10 bulls that are at least in the high 300's. I will see if I can get out and get some pictures.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> Those are Canadian bulls behind a high fenced ranch _(O)_ --not even Utah let alone northern Utah. Where are the real pictures.... I don't understand how you can get pictures of an email you received but can't post the ones you took :roll:


Hmmmmmmm -Ov-

I don't think I've ever seen a bull over 370 at hardware, much less a _bunch_ of booner bulls.

Maybe they migrated from the SW desert for the winter? The forage above Paradise must be something special! :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I don't think I've ever seen a bull over 370 at hardware, much less a bunch of booner bulls.


+1 But I have seen the bigger bull on the ridges around the ranch, but never in the feeding areas.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn’t start this post to start an argument. I just wanted everyone to know there are allot of elk hanging out above Hyrum and up blacksmith. Like i said about the picture i got it in an email. I don’t personally think this is of the same bulls either but that is just what i was told. But it sounds like i was lied to. But the bulls that are up on top of the ridges up blacksmith are very big. Maybe i over did it with the scores. I was just excited to see some bulls that big that close to home. I can’t load my pictures because it keeps telling me that they are the wrong size and i don’t have any way to resize them. 

(bigdaddyx2) The big bulls that i am talking about are not viewable from Hyrum or down in the canyon. we had to hike almost to the top of the north slop of blacksmith and spotted over to the south ridges.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I got the same emails or sent them.
http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Hi you guy's I took these shots yes there High fenced bull I take photo for a ranch in Idaho for there advertising needs but they are some good looking bulls.

I've got these picture sent back to me many times saying Utah, Nevada, Texas, and Colorado bulls just so you know thats where there from.

Just so you know the first emails said where they were from then they got changed to fit there needs.

*Sorry if I caused any trouble Rocky mountain or anybody else.*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> I didn't start this post to start an argument. I just wanted everyone to know there are allot of elk hanging out above Hyrum and up blacksmith. Like i said about the picture i got it in an email. I don't personally think this is of the same bulls either but that is just what i was told. But it sounds like i was lied to. But the bulls that are up on top of the ridges up blacksmith are very big. Maybe i over did it with the scores. I was just excited to see some bulls that big that close to home. I can't load my pictures because it keeps telling me that they are the wrong size and i don't have any way to resize them.
> 
> (bigdaddyx2) The big bulls that i am talking about are not viewable from Hyrum or down in the canyon. we had to hike almost to the top of the north slop of blacksmith and spotted over to the south ridges.


Don't take us too seriously, we're just hacking on you a little.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> rockymountainelk said:
> 
> 
> > .........................
> ...


ha, ha, yer fine

Heck, my wife says I can remember things that havin' even happened yet.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> Those are Canadian bulls behind a high fenced ranch _(O)_ --not even Utah let alone northern Utah. Where are the real pictures.... I don't understand how you can get pictures of an email you received but can't post the ones you took :roll:


+1.... -O|o-


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Here ya go RockyMountain, this is the program I have been using to resize pics lately. It is free and comes with a whole bunch of different things you can do with your pics. 
If you can't figure it out, click on help and then, How do I resize pics? Easy.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

There is the odd 400+ bull killed up on that unit, quite a few that will go 340+, so I don't doubt you saw some nice bulls. I'm no master when it comes to guessing on score, but I do look forward to the pics. If you did score some pics a couple of 400+ bulls, it will shoot a lot of holes in the spike only unit arguments. Because we all know there can never be a bull over 330 in a spike only unit! :shock:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

"(bigdaddyx2) The big bulls that i am talking about are not viewable from Hyrum or down in the canyon. we had to hike almost to the top of the north slop of blacksmith and spotted over to the south ridges."

I was not trying to call you a liar or be a jerk or anything. I know what elk you are talking about. They are over on Reed Baldwin's property. They come around to the West sometimes and onto the top of the face. About a month and a half ago, they would come clear down the face every day. They haven't come very low for a while though. 

Like I said, I was not trying to start anything. I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Here is a big group of bulls that wintered in Hyrum last year. There are some nice bulls in this group, but nothing even close to 400[attachment=2:3fxgqay1]IMG_0817.JPG[/attachment:3fxgqay1][attachment=0:3fxgqay1]IMG_0820.JPG[/attachment:3fxgqay1][attachment=2:3fxgqay1]IMG_0817.JPG[/attachment:3fxgqay1]


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Also notice the bull on the left in the first pic with the retarded antler, kinda wierd _(O)_


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

And here is what a 400 North Cache bull looks like[attachment=0:15vam3if]North Cache Bull.jpg[/attachment:15vam3if]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> And here is what a 400 North Cache bull looks like[attachment=0:1j0plajr]North Cache Bull.jpg[/attachment:1j0plajr]


That's a goodun'


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That bull was killed in 2004.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> And here is what a 400 North Cache bull looks like[attachment=0:1bu1w69g]North Cache Bull.jpg[/attachment:1bu1w69g]


I know that guy.Where did you get that pic from ? He also shot a bull moose up there in 2007.His son shot a bull elk there in 2007 up there


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I am able to look at those elk on Reeds place every night as they come off the mountain from my front window. There are quite a few branch antlered bulls some over 320 also but not many. 

There is a completly seperate herd to the north on Millville face with around 50 bulls (counted 54 Monday morning at work). No 400 class bulls but better bulls than on Reeds place. 

P.S. IMO there is way too many bulls for the amount of cows on Millville. If this is the case on all of South Cache Spike hunting is not he only management practice that needs to be used. KILL MORE BULLS!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

clean pass through, where do you live, Hyrum? 

I was out there tonight and the group on Reed's place was out on the face. I also checked out the bulls South of town. 

I help feed the elk on Millville sometimes. There are a lot of bulls. I got some good pictures of them the other night. There is one good six point that is probably somewhere around 340. There are a lot of smaller six's and a lot of other bulls. I would agree that there are too many bulls.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

We all probably live next door to each other......


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 we will need to see thoughs pictures please!!!!!!!!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Let see them pics!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will try to get them put up later on today. I have never posted pictures, so I will let you guys know if I need some help.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:28ibdjzm]DSC_0011.jpg[/attachment:28ibdjzm]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

325, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the whale tails on that bull.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking, but I'll go with 326 just to switch it up a bit


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You like Whale tails do ya? How about these Nothern Utah Whale Tails my friends and I found last year??? This bull has got potential :lol:
[attachment=0:28v56hxn]Northern Whale Tails.JPG[/attachment:28v56hxn]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Your friend is ugly. :|


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

That's not very nice! He just needs a little tan


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

HJB that is what I am talking about.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=1:1kt4pl71]09MVFBIG51.jpg[/attachment:1kt4pl71]

[attachment=0:1kt4pl71]09MVFBIG52.jpg[/attachment:1kt4pl71]


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Travis 

You got to stop teasing me like that. You know my tag went unfilled.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thise are some good looking bulls there. I would not pass any of them up.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i found a spike shed up there last year, pretty good sized. found it on the muzzleloader deer hunt, also saw a rew cows, but not much else. haha saw more elk then deer


----------

